# Magnum 350



## sonic6 (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok i just got a tank and the guy through in this filter for an additional price about 2-3 months ago.. Its now trouble shooting and not pushing any water out into the tank. i've taken it apart several times. I leave the top on with just the two hoses coming out with water inside and plug it in to make sure its pusing water and it does but doesnt seem to want to when the full hoses are connected into the fish tank.. please help me.. i may be forced to buy another filter if i cant get this one running..when i plug it in the filter sounds like its struggling to push the water when its connected into the tank.. i also forgot to mention this is my first canister filter.. im trying to become familiar with them


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Try holding it upside down for a minute, while it's running, to see if that helps. Magnums are kind of tricky to prime, very prone to getting a lot of air trapped inside them. You could also try pouring water through it with a funnel until you've flushed out all the air.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you find you can't get it to stop sucking in air, even after you've used a funned to fill the hoses attached to the lid to the valve and filled the other halves of the hoses by turning them over in the tank, then closing the valve, connecting the valves and then opening them; then you need a new o-ring. Its really easy to put it on there wrong once and stretch it and then it doesn't sit right. A new o-ring should cost around $5. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=10048 . You can also use the grease that came with the filter or Dow-corning high-vacuum silicone grease, but don't use Vaseline (that can destroy the o-ring). If you have a good o-ring, you shouldn't need grease, but it can help if the o-ring is marginal. Make sure its assembled correctly, and that there are no clogs inside the lid (stick a brush in where the hoses go) sometime live plants will kill mine by getting stuck. Check the plastic canister for hair-line cracks, especially at the top. Check the hose length. They work best when the canister sits on the floor beneath or near the tank and there isn't a lot of extra hose for bubbles to sit in or to fold over and kink. The hose it comes with is longer than you need for a normal 55.


----------



## sonic6 (Nov 28, 2009)

ok i turned it upside down and i also tried puttin water into it.. i noticed there was quiet a bit of air and i got it down to it only having about a quarter sized bubble in it. its still not working.. i know when i took it apart the spinner wasnt spinning and i got to it and there was some sand that was stopping it so i cleaned it and it started spinning fine.. im not sure it slowed it down or something and messed up the magnet...? 
i just cant figure this filter out. i cleaned it again and it sounds like its pushing water cuz its real quiet but nothings coming out..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can get sand between the impeller and the sides of the "well" it spins in. Thats bad, it will grind away the magnet and the plastic side of the canister. Put a sponge over the intake to keep sand out. 

Quiet, rather than slurping air, is usually a blockage. Check for crimped hoses and plugged strainers (especially the corners). The other way they die is broken electric cord or fried motor, but in that case, the impeller won't turn.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I hate Magnum 350's, I had one and had nothing but problems with it! I have Rena xp3's and Xp4's as well as magnum HOT's and fluval 405's love them all! very awesome filters!


----------

